# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Prvo dijete bez problema, drugo - nikako..

## buba klara

Da li vas ima takvih? Što vam se u međuvremenu promijenilo odnosno kakve su vam dijagnoze?
Prvo dijete smo dobili doslovno iz prvog puta, kako smo ga poželjeli, tako je stigao. Drugo čekamo, tj. pokušavamo već dvije godine ali ne ide.
Spremamo se uskoro na detaljnije pretrage jer na zadnjem pregledu (godišnjoj redovnoj kontroli) bilo je sve OK, papa i UZV pregled nije pokazao ništa problematično osim mikrocist. jajnika ali dr. to nije smatrao problemom dok je ciklus redovan. No, očigledno nešto nije u redu, ili sa mnom ili sa MM. Nešto se dakle, u odnosu na prvo začeće, očigledno promijenilo.

----------


## Amalthea

Kad je stariji imao 3 godine pomislili smo kako bi bilo zgodno da dobije bracu/seku.

I nikako, nikako, nikako.... sve dok ja nisam promijenila posao, MM također. U tom smo se trenutku riješili oboje dotad stresnih poslova, besparice... i uljuljkali u sigurnost mjesečnih primanja, povećanja slobodnog vremena, zbližavanja međusobnog i sa starijim djetetom...

I dogodilo se! 

Dečki su nam 10,5 godina razlike.

----------


## Loryblue

nisi jedina.
znam ja nekoliko parova kojima je ista situacija kao i kod vas.
jedan od slučajeva: prvo dite iz prve, a drugo nikako. nakon silnih pregleda kod muškarca ustanovljeno kako nema niti jednog živog spermija :? 

kod mm-a i mene je malo drugačija situacija: svi nalazi, i moji i njegovi su bili odlični, besprijekorni, a na prvo dite smo čekali 2 godine. ista nam se situacija ponovila i s drugim (sad sam trudna). isto smo dvi godine pokušavali, a nalazi opet bili ok.
i prvi i drugi put nam se dogodilo začeće u onom misecu (od jednog jedinog hmhmh....) kad sam rekla: ok, nešto ne štima, vrime je za detaljne pretrage pa šta bude. i kad sam tu sklopku okrenila u glavi isti misec sam ostala trudna. definitivno je kod mene sve bilo u glavi i neopuštenosti. a prevelika želja za trudnoćom mi niti malo nije pomagala. naprotiv, otegla je "proces" dvi godine.

----------


## buba klara

Nama čak i nije prošlo puno vremena, odnosno krenuli smo na drugo kad je M. imao cca 20 mj. tj. kad sam prestala dojiti.
Sad sam sva u strahu da u meni u tom razdoblju nije izniklo nešto što dr. nije skužio ili da se nisu dogodile neke horm. promjene ili da MM-u nisu pokrepavali svi spermići... Stalno na to mislim i bojim se bilo kakvih detaljnih kopkanja po nama od strane liječnika.
Što se tiče stresnog života i posla, moj definitivno nije stresan usudit ću se reći da me opušta i zabavlja   :Smile:  . Ali s druge strane, MM je u stresu (i to više psih. nego fizičkom) konstantno na poslu.
*Lory*, čestitam od srca.   :Heart:

----------


## mandy

evo ti i mene,dvoje djece,obe iz prvog pokušaja,sad želimo treće i nikako......prošlo je tri mjeseca,još ćemo se malo strpiti,a onda na pretrage :?

----------


## buba klara

> Dečki su nam 10,5 godina razlike.


I ovo je lijepo pročitati. Baš daje nadu...  :Heart:  
I razbija moje proklete planove na koje sam zabrijala kako bi lijepo bilo imati djecu manje dobne razlike, blablablabla...Sad želim dijete bilo kad, samo da se dogodi...

----------


## Loryblue

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dečki su nam 10,5 godina razlike.
> 
> 
> I ovo je lijepo pročitati. Baš daje nadu...  ...


mojoj susidi su dijagnosticirali neplodnost nakon prvog diteta. i neplodnost je trajala punu 21 godinu. sad ima malenu od 3 godine.  :Heart:  , a starija ćer pune 24.

----------


## Lutonjica

zara od prve, margita nikako pa nikako
godinu dana smo grčevito forsirali, počeli već razmišljati o pretragama, potpomognutoj, ne znam čemu sve ne, ja bila u bedu, brinuli, plakali, živcirali se
a začeli smo je tek kad smo poslali sve kvragu, spremili u špajzu tomplomjer za mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu, bacili čajeve od vrkute i macine trave, prestali jesti ananase .... 
prvi mjesec kako smo prestali o svemu tome razmišljati, margita nam se pridružila

----------


## a72

Nama ni prvo nije doslo bas lako, a ovo drugo tek nece, pa nece ...ali doci ce , znam   :Smile:  .

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Prvo dijete bez problema, tacno kada smo pozeljeli. Ali zato drugo smo pravili vise od 1,5 godine. Mjerili temperaturu, kupili neku spravicu za pokazivanje plodnih dana, seksali se svaki drugi dan. Uz to sam ja svaki  mjesec kupovala testove i radila ih prije nego sto trebam dobiti mengu. I jedno veliko nista.
Radili smo sve pretrage i sve super.
Tek kada sam ja stala na loptu i pomirila se s tim da cu najvjerovatnije ostati na jednom djetetu, trudnoca mi se dogodila taj isti mjesec.
Tako da je u mom slucaju psiha igrala najvecu ulogu.

----------


## buba klara

Kad napišete da je "sve u redu", da li to znači da ste prošle sve detaljne pretrage (oboje!) ili ste samo bile na osnovnom pregledu prilikom redovne kontrole? 
Naime, to "sve u redu" sam čula i od svog liječnika nakon papa-testa i unutrašnjeg UZV-a (prije cca 1 g.). Dalje od toga ništa nisam radila. Nikad mi nitko nije vadio krv za eventualne pretrage hormona, na nikakve preglede za jajnike za koje čitam da cure idu, nisam išla, kao ni MM za svoju "ekipu".   :Smile:

----------


## thalia

mi se "trudimo" tri mjeseca sada :/
i ne ide  :Sad: 
S. je isto došao od prve. mene brinu godine, sad imam 36, onda sam imala 33. i brinem se baš jako. uf.

drago mi je pročitati da je drugima išlo.
Lory (kre, jelte  :Grin:  )čestitam i tu   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

OT

Loryblue - ČESTITAM  :D

----------


## Barbi

Loryblue čestitam!  :Heart:  Baš me obradovala tvoja trudnoća.

Ja imam u bližoj okolini nekoliko ljudi sa sličnim iskustvom - prvo bez problema, drugo nikako pa nikako.
Nekima je uspjelo drugo (pa i treće   :Smile: ) nekoliko godina kasnije, nekima još uvijek ne. Kako, zašto, tko bi znao.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Ja sam od pregleda uradila briseve, uzv, hormone, uzv dojki, on spermiogram i sve ok. Jedino nisam isla na HSG.

----------


## sandra23

ja sam prvo napravila za 4 mj,sad je već prošlo 9mj pokušavanja za drugo i nikako pa nikako.trebala bi ovaj mj folikulometriju i sl...vidjet ćemo....

----------


## mandy

Barbi(napisa):
Nekima je uspjelo drugo (pa i treće )  :D  *pa će i nama 8)* [/img]

----------


## sweety

Moja ja frendica nakon prvog drugo čekala sedam godina...
Ali je onda 5-6 mjeseci nakon drugog, krenulo i treće...   :Grin:

----------


## Mihovil

mi smo Mihovila iz trećeg pokušaja. Mjerila sam taj mjesec BBT i pogodili. 

Na drugom radimo već par mjeseci i ništa. Ja sam od pretraga obavila papu, uzv i briseve, MM se sprema na spermiogram, a poslije me čekaju hormoni. Drugi ciklus mjerim BBT, gađamo O pa što bude.

U ovih posljednjih par mjeseci sam naučila o oplodnji i cijelom reprodukcijskom sustavu više nego što sam mislila da ću trebati znati. Pa mi se čini da što više znam da mi se teže događa. Pokušavamo se opustiti i ne misliti da pravimo bebu, ali nije to baš lako. Znam da ćemo uspjeti samo je pitanje vremena i pravog trenutka.

----------


## Audrey

Zapravo sam se javila da Loryblue čestitam  :D , jer ne spadam u ovu grupu, upravo suprotno, mi smo na prvom duuugo radili, a drugo smo napravili maltene istog časa kad smo se odlučili. A za ono prvo vrijedi već ovdje ispričana priča: nikako pa nikako, pa sam onda sama sebi rekla kad se vratim s mora idem k svojoj gin nek me šalje na koje god pretrage treba, pa mi je onda gin bila na godišnjem, pa sam čekala da mi prođe menga da odem na pregled... kad ono menga nikako doć  :D . Sve u svemu, zatrudnila sam niti dva mjeseca od kako sam digla ruke od pokušaja da zatrudnim.

----------


## Candy

Iako su nas upozorili da bi mogli malo čekati na začeće, Niku smo odmah napravili. Drugo dijete radimo od travnja... nadamo se uspjehu. Imala sam jednu trudnoću u lipnju ali se plod nije razvio. I otad ništa. Trudimo se i čekamo.

----------


## pupeta

imamo sina 7 godina a na drugom radimo skoro dvije godine.

----------


## Loryblue

čitam iskustva i svima koji su duže čekali na drugo je jedno zajedničko: onog trenutka kad su/smo digli ruke, seksali se zbog užitka a ne potomka/čice i pomirili se sa stanjem - dogodila se trudnoća. najčešće čak isti mjesec.
znači, psiha je najvažniji čimbenik u cijelom procesu (naravno, ako nema nekih drugih problema).

----------


## selena

mi smo prve dvije trudnoće ostvarili doslovno iz prve (prva trudnoća završila kao blighted ovum). Ne može mi nitko reći da su obje uspjele baš slučajno, jedna možda, ali dvije...?
Drugo pokušavamo već 15 mjeseci i ništa. Jedino na što su me dr slali je HSG što se meni činilo najmanje vjerojatnim razlogom, obzirom na dvije nedavne trudnoće. Hormonske analize i briseve sam zahtijevala. Sve je bilo u redu osim prolaktina koji je u čak tri mjerenja bio 600 (gornja granica 530). Uz to sam primjetila promjene u ciklusu, izostanak plodne sluzi, i konačno su folikulometrijom utvrdili da uopće ne ovuliram. Pitala sam mnogo dr zašto je to tako, neću duljiti jer sam bila jako nezadovoljna sa odgovorima, nisu imali rješenja, a po njima prolaktin nije bio previsok. Konačno sam otišla u zg i dr je isprve rekla da nema potrebe od mene činiti neplodnu ženu, imam hiperprolaktinemiju: povišen prolaktin, prenizak estradiol treći dan ciklusa, iscjedak iz dojke i anovulaciju. Nije mogla vjerovati da mi to još nitko nije pravilno dijagnosticirao. Ne mora biti prolaktin nebu pod oblake da bi ometao ovulaciju. Sad čekam M i onda počinjem s bromergonom. Ne mogu vjerovati da sam izgubila godinu dana zbog liječnika koji su me uvjeravali da moj prolaktin ne smeta, a da su moje prve dvije trudnoće bile čista sretna slučajnost.

----------


## TONI

Kod mene sve skoro isto kao kod Lutonjice i Jovanimame. Toni od prve, a kad smo željeli drugo nikako. Napravila sve preglede i briseve, sve pet. Onda ginekologica na uzv optužila dugo dojenje. I baš smo se trudili, pili sve čajeve i sve drugo i onda nakon godinu i pol pokušaja trudnoća i šok i strava - missed ab. Nakon toga sam rekla, dobro Bog mi je dao Toni i s time se trebamo pomiriti. I ostala trudna s malcem tri mjeseca nakon spontanog.

----------


## Dijana

selena, a jesi li imala redovne menstruacije?

----------


## selena

Dijana, imala sam redovne menstruacije, tj. prije poroda bile su uvijek na 30 dana, a sad su šetale od 26 do 34 (ali većinu dr to nije zabrinjavalo jer da je normalno sve od 21 do 35). Ipak, ova dr. u zg mi je rekla da je ovo samo početak i da bi uz povišen prolaktin s vremenom sasvim izgubila menstruacije. Dakle, to što imam M ne znači da nemam hiperprolaktinemiju.

----------


## Dijana

selena, hvala.  :Love:

----------


## Pliska

Daniela smo dobili iz prve, a Manuela smo čekali 8 mj. I kod nas je bila psiha najveći problem jer osim toga što sam ja bila zabrijala da moram roditi prije nego da D.krene u školu, imali smo i jako tešku situaciju u obitelji. Moja šogorica je bila teško bolesna i to nas je sve izjedalo izunutra. Ona je umrla 03.07., a ja zatrudnila 08.07.   :Smile:  
Poskrivećki se nadam da će nam se 3. desiti   :Razz:

----------


## spodoba

za prvu trudnocu smo aktivno 'vježbali' ca 7-8mj, 2.T se desila nakon prvog pokusaja pola godine nakon poroda, s tim da sam dojila dan i noc svako dva sata..a treća nas neće. u akciji smo oko 1,5g, vec godinu ne dojim. u među vremenu utvrđena endometrioza, bio je začepljen jedan jajovod kojeg je gyn uspio napravit prohodnim, hormoni zbrčkani..mpo-vac predlaže ivf.
zbunjola, još trebam sve kockice posložiti. sve je u zvijezdama.

----------


## krojachica

> čitam iskustva i svima koji su duže čekali na drugo je jedno zajedničko: onog trenutka kad su/smo digli ruke, seksali se zbog užitka a ne potomka/čice i pomirili se sa stanjem - dogodila se trudnoća. najčešće čak isti mjesec.
> znači, psiha je najvažniji čimbenik u cijelom procesu (naravno, ako nema nekih drugih problema).


i meni 2x tako, baš sam neki dan rekla dragom da uopće ne brinem da ćemo dobiti treće (mada se trudimo par mjeseci) jer smo i prvi i drugi puta uspjeli kad uopće nismo očekivali. 1. put smo se umorili od pokušavanja (2 g) i odlučili napraviti pauzu prije ozbiljnih pretraga, kad eto odmah slijedeći mjesec T, a drugi puta nakon ovog 1. iskustva sigurno nismo očekivali od prve, kad ono ne iz prvog nego iz nultog pokušaja

----------


## selena

mi smo dobili naše drugo sunčeko nakon uspješno postavljene dijagnoze i terapije bromergonom (prije toga godinu dana pokušavanja). Obzirom da je prva trudnoća uspjela iz prve, nešto se nakon nje dogodilo što je poremetilo prolaktin i time i ovulaciju. Evo, moja šogorica je isto uspjela nakon 12 godina roditi drugo dijete isto s bromergonom (prvu su bebu dobili, a da ju nisu ni planirali).

----------


## iva1602

cure sad kad vas čitam imam jedno pitanje za mame koje su imale problem s povišenim prolaktinom : kakve su vam bile menstruacije? ja sam prestala dojiti prije 6 mj i od ovog mjeseca radimo na bebi,vidjet ćemo koliko uspješno...ja još uvijek mogu istisnuti par kapi mlijeka. Mali je dojio pune 2 godine non stop...a meni su se ciklusi u zadnje vrijeme sa 30 dana produžili na 39 ... ima li to veze s prolaktinom i začećem???? to produženje ciklusa?

----------


## buhtlač

haj drage forumašice....pripadam ovoj skupini....imamo sineka od tri i pol...i mi bi još bebača....ali nikako....koliko je vremenski tolerirajuće prije nego da se brinemo...ili da ne brinemo.....teško se ne opterećivati ali razmišljamo o tome stalno.....pa znate prije svake vještice...hoće-neće-neće-hoće.....pozdrav

----------


## krojachica

> haj drage forumašice....pripadam ovoj skupini....imamo sineka od tri i pol...i mi bi još bebača....ali nikako....koliko je vremenski tolerirajuće prije nego da se brinemo...ili da ne brinemo.....teško se ne opterećivati ali razmišljamo o tome stalno.....pa znate prije svake vještice...hoće-neće-neće-hoće.....pozdrav


Službeno: Možete čekati 12 mj ako si mlađa od 35, a 6 mj ako si starija od 35 prije nego krenete na pretrage
Praksa često govori drugačije... Ima puno izuzetaka, iznanađenja...
Sve je individualno. Plaše nas s tom 35. godinom, jer tada naglo padne plodnost, a znamo da neke žene bez
problema i nakon te dobi začnu, a one mlađe mogu imati problema.
Da rezimiram: ako ste inače reproduktivno zdravi možete neopterećeno ali ciljano isprobavati par mjeseci, 
a ako se s vremenom ništa ne desi lagano kreni na pretrage

----------


## jele blond

> čitam iskustva i svima koji su duže čekali na drugo je jedno zajedničko: onog trenutka kad su/smo digli ruke, seksali se zbog užitka a ne potomka/čice i pomirili se sa stanjem - dogodila se trudnoća. najčešće čak isti mjesec.
> znači, psiha je najvažniji čimbenik u cijelom procesu (naravno, ako nema nekih drugih problema).


Aha, i još dobijemo dvostruku sreću <3  :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

S prvom bebom nismo imali problema bila je ono "od prve". Sad pokušavamo 2 mjeseca i desilo se to da mi je danas 42 DC, ali ne zbog trudnoće nego zbog mikrocističnih jajnika - dijagnoza PCOS. Dobila sam Duphaston i nakon menge moram do ginića pa da vidimo što i kako dalje.

----------


## pif

Bok cure,evo da se i tu javim kao podrška onima koje se trude!
I ja sam prije nešto manje od godinu dana čitala ovu temu,jer sam bila u istoj situaciji.
Prvo i drugo bez problema-neplanirano,a treće-planirano,nikako i nikako.
Šest mjeseci sam plakala kad sam dobila, tako da u jednoj maloj mjeri znam kako je curama koje se trude godinama na ovaj ili onaj način....
Sedmi mjesec je bio dobitan, ne znam zašto i kako,trudni smo 13tj  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

*buba klara*, ovako nije stvar baš tako bezazlena kako neki kažu "Opusti se i doći će!" ako se radi o nekoj dijagnozi (TM također obavezno mora napraviti pretrage) treba je pokušati "popraviti".
O pretragam i svemu ovome ćeš puno naći na forumu _Potpomognuta oplodnja_ tamo su iskusne cure koje puno toga znaju. Ne kažem da se treba radit panika ali radi se zapravo o sekundarnoj neplodnosti. Ja osobno nisma tip koji bi sjedio doma prekriženih ruku i tako čekao godinama da se napokon nešto dogodi, ja bih dala sve od sebe da se beba dogodi što prije tako da ...to ovisi i o tebi...

U svakom slučaju ako te brine zašto još nema bebe za početak naprvite pretrgae i ti i tvoj M, možda se radi o nečem bezazlenom što možete brzo rješiti i tako vam olakšati put do bebice.

Mi smo L. čekali skoro 3 god i dobil ismo je prirodnim putem ali ne zato što smo se opustili nego zato što je MM popravio svoj spermiogram čajevima i nekim pripravcima, a drugo je došlo iz nultog pokušaja, još ne možemo vjerovati..

Sretno!!!~~~~~~~~ da vas što prije bude četvero.

----------


## Lili75

i da detaljne pretrage se rade već nakon godinu dana pokušaja...ne znam kakav ti je ginekolog al malo mi je čudno da niste već prošli sve potrebne pretrage.

----------


## Laraa

pozdrav svima, 

kao i svi vi kod mene je prva trudnoća došla prvi mjesec kad smo bacili zaštitu, nismo mogli vjerovat.. danas sam ponosna mama 4-godišnjega sina...
prije točno godinu dana odlučili smo da nema smisla radit veliku razliku i počeli smo razmišljat kako bi voljeli još jednu bebu, kao i prvi put odmah sam napravila osnovne pretrage, sve 5..
prvih pola godine se nismo opterećivali jer smo razmišljali, napravili smo jedno dakle možemo napravitit i drugo... posljednjih nekoliko mjeseci me počela hvatat
panika (znam da to nije dobro)
Koristila sam Prima time trakice prošli mjesec, gađali plodni dan... opet ništa..
Što dalje?!

----------


## Lili75

*Laraa*, ne treba te hvatat panika. Sljedeće je da suprug napravi spermiogram jer jedno ne ide bez drugoga. To možete napraviti i privatno (Vili, IVF poliklinika) da se ne šokira bolničkim uvjetima pri davanju uzorka za spermiogram (to vrijedi samo za sojetljive dušice, takav je bio moj dragi  :Smile:   ).

----------


## Pax

nama već godina dana prošla kako smo pkrenuli na 2.bebu i ne ide..nismo u mogućnosti krenuti s nekim pretragama  :Sad:

----------


## Laraa

Hvala Lili75, to nam je u planu... on smatra da ako je napravio jedno od prve da je onda sve ok! Kako je prošla godina dana svakako idem na pregled ponovno pa cu kad budem uvjerena da je sve ok sa  moje strane nekako njega nagovoriti! Nego sto da kazem ginekologu koje pretrage da mi napravi kako bi bila 100% sigurna?! postoje li neke standardne ili ga moram posebno tražit?!

----------


## bfamily

Pax, zašto niste u mogućnosti? novčano misliš?
Jer sve te pretrage možeš raditi i u bolnici, istina da nije ugodno kao u privatnim klinikama ali glavni su rezultati zar ne

----------


## Pax

znam,ali moj soc ginekolog se baš neće s tim bakćati (kao već sam 1 rodila,pa ću i drugo-kreten),a za privatno nemam

----------


## bucka

nama je trebalo preko 2 godine da dođemo do pišulinca iz mog potpisa.
obavili sve pretrage i sve je bilo ok, osim relativno lošeg MM-ovog spermiograma.
već smo prikupili svu dokumentaciju za MPO (falila nam je samo potvrda o obavljenom psih. savjetovanju) kad sam napokon ostala trudna  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

evo i nas na ovoj temi...nikako do drugog djeteta
trudimo se vec mjesecima, ali nista

----------


## Lili75

> znam,ali moj soc ginekolog se baš neće s tim bakćati (kao već sam 1 rodila,pa ću i drugo-kreten),a za privatno nemam


promijeni socijalnog, katastrofa  :Rolling Eyes:  nema pravo se tako ponašat.

----------


## kolimoli

malo podižem temu, čisto da pokupim malo tuđih iskustava, znanja i možda se malo moralno dignem.

prvo dijete smo začeli u 1. ciklusu i to bez nekog predanog rada, dok drugo već radimo skoro pa dvije godine (cca. 20 mjeseci), nismo baš kao zečevi, ali poprilično se trudimo  :Wink: 
napravili smo neke pretrage (S-gram, hormone) i sve je uredu, trenutno koristim trakice, mjerim temperaturu, pijem vrkutu, bila sam i kod ginića 2 ciklusa na folikulometriji, imamo tempirane i ne tempirane odnose, ali od trudnoće ni T. Od pretraga mi još samo preostaje ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda i to je onda to.

Dosta žena na forumu je napisala da se T desila onda kada su odustale, ali je neznam odustati u pravom smislu te riječi, stalno se nadam, još niti jedan ciklus nije prošao, a da sam ja bila ravnodušna, još niti jednu M nisam dobila, a da mi je bilo svejedno.

Bilo bi super kada bi neke od vas sa sličnim iskustvom napisale kako ste to riješile, što se promijenilo, kako ste na kraju uspjele, dali ste uspjele ili ste se pomirile sa trenutnim stanjem??
Ja znam da nešto moram promijeniti, ovako više nisam zadovoljna ili moram ostati T ili moram dići ruke i to ubrzo jer ću izgoriti!!

----------


## bucka

> nama je trebalo preko 2 godine da dođemo do pišulinca iz mog potpisa.
> obavili sve pretrage i sve je bilo ok, osim relativno lošeg MM-ovog spermiograma.
> već smo prikupili svu dokumentaciju za MPO (falila nam je samo potvrda o obavljenom psih. savjetovanju) kad sam napokon ostala trudna


samo da napišem da je sad i treće na putu (trebam roditi za cca mjesec dana) :Grin:

----------


## kolimoli

bucka, vidim krenulo vas  :Wink: , ja još čekam da i nas krene valjda bude ubrzo!!!

----------


## twin

Mi dobili princezu iz prve. Krenuli nakon 18 mjeseci u nove pobjede pa nikako vec 3 godine. Tek nakon 18 mjeseci od pokusavanja trudnoca-Mola hydatidosa u 12 tj, nakon godine dana opet trudnoca - missed i prije dva mjeseca biokemijska. 
Napravila nalaze, neki mali problem s koagulacijom, dr ne vidi nikakve zapreke.  A ne ide pa ne ide

----------


## kolimoli

*twin* uuuh bas mi je zao  :Sad: , nadam se da ce ti se ubrzo pridruziti prava i zdrava mrva.

mozes li samo napisati kaj se desilo u ciklusima u kojima ste ostvarili T, dali ste napravili kakve promjene da uopce dodje do T ili se to jednostavno desilo??

----------


## twin

Nikakve promjene nismo radili, trudnoca se samo desila. Sad sam krenula s folikulometrijom jer su nalazi ok. Vec sam pomalo luda

----------


## kolimoli

i ja sam luda, jednostavno mi je tesko povjerovati da je sve uredu, a da neide, pogotovo kaj vec imamo jedno dijete.
ja sam inace bila 2 ciklusa na folikulometriji i ginic je vidio lijep rast folikula, odredio kada ce biti O, mi smo imali tempirani odnos i opet corak, sada cekam M pa sljedeci ciklus opet na pregled i dogovor!

----------


## twin

Uh i ja ovaj mjesec tempirani odnosi prema folikulometriji. Nadam se da ce brzo uspjeti. Trebamo biti strpljive a to je ponekad jaaako tesko

----------


## marija2410

Evo i mene  :Smile:  citam Rodu vec duze vrijeme. Nova sam, pa mi ne zamjerite ako napravim nekakve propuste.

Dobili smo D. prije 10 mjeseci, prilicno lako sam ostala u drugom stanju. Pokusavam ostati u drugom stanju bukvalno otkad je D. bilo 6 mjeseci, ali ne uspijevamo. Prestala sam da dojim kad je D. bilo 8, jednostavno je sam odbio. 
Pratim BT i plodne dane, imamo odnose i prilicno neoptereceno smo pristupili svemu tome. Medjutim, nista se ne desava.
Dobila sam 7 cklusa poslije porodjaja, niti jedan nije bio na isti broj dana. Zadnji sam dobila na 25 dana!!!! Prije menstruacije sam se osjecala kao u klimaksu, povisena temperatura, preznojavanje, nervoza, bolovi u jajnicima, bolovi u ledjima. 
Bila sam kod dkotorice i predlozila je da sacekamo jos dva mjeseca, koliko se smatra da je zeni poterbno da se vrati u normalno stanje, ako se do tada ne smire ti napadi vrucine, radicu hormone stitne zlijezde. 
Molila bih vas za savjet, cisto da vidim kakva iskustva imate sa ovim hormonalnim promjenama u organizmu nakon porodjaja, i koliko je normalno da to vremenski uopste traje???

Hvala Vam unaprijed!!!

----------


## kolimoli

*marija2410* mislim da nema potrebe da se mucis sa cinjenicom da vec 4 mjeseca pokusavate ostati T, a da vam ne uspjeva. cinjenica da si tek prije 3 mjeseca dobila 1.M nakon poroda samo govori u prilog da ti se ciklus tek treba ustabiliti. ja bi na tvome mjestu poslusala savjet ginekologice i pricekala kako ce se menstruacije i PMS ponasati, a naravno ako se nastavi neugodan osjecaj otisla bi izvaditi hormone.
Dali si mozda i prije T imala jak PMS?
sto se tice iskustva sa hormonima, nasrecu ja nisam imala ovih tegoba, prvu M nakon poroda sam dobila nakon 8 mjeseci i sve je bilo kao i prije.

----------


## marija2410

Mislim da se nismo bas najbolje razumjele. 
Dobila sam prvu menstruaciju nakon tri mjeseca, i do sada sam imala 7 menstruacija, apsolutno sve na razlicit broj dana, u rasponu od 25 do 36 dana. Kad sam prestala da dojim prije dva mjeseca, dr mi je rekla da mi treba 4-6 nedelja da mi se normalizuju hormoni, tj. da se aktiviraju inhibirani polni hormoni. Ne dojim ,ali mlijeko jos curi, pa iz tog razloga mislim da se jos nisu normalizovali.

Oduvijek sam imala jak PMS i olne menstruacije, ali nikad kao ovaj mjesec, bukvalno me stomak bolio 10 dana pred ciklus, cini mi se i sad d aosjetim taj ostri bol. Evo danas mi je 4 dan ciklusa, i preobilna mi je menstruacija. Inace traje 5 dana, ali nije ovako obilna.

----------


## micica1

Ovako da pocmem kao sto i naslov kaze prvo smo dobili odmah,a drugo nikako ne uspijeva...koristim utrogestan i estrofem ovo je drugi ciklus i dobijem krvarenje 22 dana ciklusa kao prava menstruacija samo manjeg intenziteta..jeli imao netko takav slucaj menstruacija mi dolazi najranije 28dc i kasnije do 30dc.ima li netko slicna iskustva podijelite ih..
slusam.. :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## micica1

:Shock: 


> Ovako da pocmem kao sto i naslov kaze prvo smo dobili odmah,a drugo nikako ne uspijeva...koristim utrogestan i estrofem ovo je drugi ciklus i dobijem krvarenje 22 dana ciklusa kao prava menstruacija samo manjeg intenziteta..jeli imao netko takav slucaj menstruacija mi dolazi najranije 28dc i kasnije do 30dc.ima li netko slicna iskustva podijelite ih..
> slusam..


i nitko nema  slicno iskustvo

----------


## Patik_moj <3

Draga micica, ima sigurno mama koje su dozivjele isto kao ti. Spusti se koju temu dolje, pa ces vidjeti naslov _prvo dijete bez problema-drugo nikako_, tamo se puno pisalo o tome i sigurna sam da ces moci izmjeniti iskustva sa drugim mamama. I da, koliko drugo radite na drugoj bebi? Pusa

----------


## micica1

> Draga micica, ima sigurno mama koje su dozivjele isto kao ti. Spusti se koju temu dolje, pa ces vidjeti naslov _prvo dijete bez problema-drugo nikako_, tamo se puno pisalo o tome i sigurna sam da ces moci izmjeniti iskustva sa drugim mamama. I da, koliko drugo radite na drugoj bebi? Pusa


...dobra vecer i tebi,mogu na ti  :Smile: nisam uopce isla zatim da postoji tema zaokupljena sam svojom situacijom...
pa sam odmah isla otvoriti temu..
no dobro evo da odgovorim na pitanje pa negdi pola godine malo vise..neznam sto se desava mislila sam da ce to ici sve normalno malo me to obeshrabrilo ali sta je tu je ...na da mi se vise trovati hormonima citala sam svakakve nuspojave za estrofem pa me to malo i odbilo...vidit cemo sta dalje  :Wink:

----------


## Patik_moj <3

Znam da nije lako gledati kako mjeseci prolaze, a plusica nema...ali evo zelim ti od srca da se sto prije opustis i da sto prije upali  :Wink:  Nije pola godine jos razlog za paniku, mada kazem sigurna sam da nije lako. I da, to nije nista nenormalno, samo treba tijelu i psihi vremena da se pripreme na nesto novo. Ako je sa ginekoloske strane sve ok, onda nema razloga da se brines, ali velim ti, procitaj postove drugih mama, vidjet ces da se dogadja i da se ne trebas brinuti  :Wink:

----------


## micica1

> Znam da nije lako gledati kako mjeseci prolaze, a plusica nema...ali evo zelim ti od srca da se sto prije opustis i da sto prije upali  Nije pola godine jos razlog za paniku, mada kazem sigurna sam da nije lako. I da, to nije nista nenormalno, samo treba tijelu i psihi vremena da se pripreme na nesto novo. Ako je sa ginekoloske strane sve ok, onda nema razloga da se brines, ali velim ti, procitaj postove drugih mama, vidjet ces da se dogadja i da se ne trebas brinuti





nadam se da je tako kako ti kazes tijelo i psiha trebaju bit u ravnotezi, hvala ti na podrsci i lijepoj rijeci :Smile:

----------


## kolimoli

*micica* prije svega ti zelim ubrzo jedan debbbeli plus, ali slazem se sa patrik_moj 6 mjeseci nije nista neobicno niti za brigu, ustvari jako  je cudno da te ginic stavio na sva ova cuda i to vec 2 ciklusa  :Shock: , osima naravno ako nemas neku povijest bolesti, mene moja nije htjela niti pogledati (osim onog standardnog) dok nije proslo godinu dana, a i tada sam isla samo na folikulometriju, a MM je napravio S-gram.

jos samo jedan update vezano uz moju situaciju, mozda kome pomogne, nakon kaj su svi hormoni ispitani i bili super uredni, dobila sam terapiju bromergona radi mlijeka koje mi jos uvijek izlazi bez obzira sto je proslo preko 2,5 godine od prestanka dojenja. prolaktin je uredan, ali bez obzira na to mpo doktor me odmah stavio na terapiju, takoder je predlozio da sljedeci ciklus uzmem i stopericu, sto cu vrlo vjerojatno napraviti, ako se kojim slucajem prije ne zaplusam  :Grin: !!
on smatra da je to mlijeko jedini razlog zbog kojeg nisam jos ostala T, budemo videli dali je u pravu!!

----------


## micica1

> *micica* prije svega ti zelim ubrzo jedan debbbeli plus, ali slazem se sa patrik_moj 6 mjeseci nije nista neobicno niti za brigu, ustvari jako  je cudno da te ginic stavio na sva ova cuda i to vec 2 ciklusa , osima naravno ako nemas neku povijest bolesti, mene moja nije htjela niti pogledati (osim onog standardnog) dok nije proslo godinu dana, a i tada sam isla samo na folikulometriju, a MM je napravio S-gram.
> 
> jos samo jedan update vezano uz moju situaciju, mozda kome pomogne, nakon kaj su svi hormoni ispitani i bili super uredni, dobila sam terapiju bromergona radi mlijeka koje mi jos uvijek izlazi bez obzira sto je proslo preko 2,5 godine od prestanka dojenja. prolaktin je uredan, ali bez obzira na to mpo doktor me odmah stavio na terapiju, takoder je predlozio da sljedeci ciklus uzmem i stopericu, sto cu vrlo vjerojatno napraviti, ako se kojim slucajem prije ne zaplusam !!
> on smatra da je to mlijeko jedini razlog zbog kojeg nisam jos ostala T, budemo videli dali je u pravu!!



da i ja se isto tome nadam...a ginek.ja sam sama prekinula to koristit nakon druge "ture"tableta bilo mi je prestrasno pit toliko tableta dnevno po 4 (1 estrofem,3 utrogestana)nisam imala nikakve nuspojave nego sam vidila da nema smisla ni uspjeha.
da jos kazem nisam imala nikakvih problema u prvoj trudnoci sve glatko i od prve je uspjelo trudnoca uredna kako bi se reklo skolska.jedino sto sam imala predug porod od 7 ujutro do 7 popodne zbog epiduralne,u zadnji cas sam rodila skoro me poslali na carski.eto toliko
muz mi nije napravio spermiogram ma neznam ni proceduru ja mislim da nam je to slijedeci korak,malo uhvatit vremena i to rijesiti pa da vidimo dalje...

----------


## kolimoli

*micica* ja sam isto 1. put ostala T ko od šale, jedan keks taj mjesec i beba na putu, a za ovu se vec keksamo vrlo intenzivno pune 2 godine i nista, kada sam doktoru to ispricala, rekao mi je da nam se sa 1. posrecilo!!
neznam kaj je sa time mislio, ali valjda me covjek zeli umiriti da ovo kroz sta prolazim nije nista neobicno i cudno vec jednostavno prirodno.

sto se tice poroda, moj je trajao cca. 30 sati pa mi nitko nikada nije rekao da je to razlog bilo cega jer poslije nije bilo nikakvih  gluposti, upala ili problema, tako da vjerujem ako nisi imala poslije poroda problema, sam porod nije napravio nikakvu nepopravljivu stetu!!

sto se tice S-grama, uputnicu daje opca praksa na preporuku ginica ili mpo-doktora, ali ako ti je opca praksa uredu dace ti i sama, nama je tako dala, bez ikakvih posebnih pismenih potvrda od ginica.
S-gram mozes raditi privatno ili po bolnicama (Petrova, Sv.Duh, VV, ako si u ZG) i ovo je definitivno jedna od najjednostavnijih i najjeftinijih pretraga koja automatski iz obrade eliminira jednog partnera, pa ako je TM od volje trebao bi to napraviti!!!

----------


## mojadjevojcica

Drage moje evo i mene tako bi opet htjela biti mama a neide...

----------


## anika2

dan! da vam se pridržim....prvog vrtirepa smo napravili od prve,a sad su prošla 2 mjeseca...prvi ciklus sam vjerovatno fulala O,a drugi ciklus je gin pratio sa uzv O i sve smo pokrili....međutim vadila sam progestrogen i šok  :Sad:   jako jako nizak,,,,što znači da nemam ovulacije....tko zna da li je i prošli mjesec tako bilo....radi jedne velike nesreće i šoka 2006 sam imala cijelu godinu ciste i dabrostonima inducirane menge...ponovilo se to i prošle godine jednom,,,,

----------


## Lili75

cure, ja ću samo reći da ako ne ide nakon godine dana onda treba ići na detaljne pretrage i vi i suprug. Nema veze što ste jednom postali roditelji jer danas se nažalsot često događa sekundarna neplodnost, pa prođu godine uzaludno...

Lijepo je i treba se nadati. ali i biti realan i krenuti ukoštac s problemom.

Držim vam fige da što prije dođete do svog djetešceta, ako niste zadovoljni sa svojim ginkom promijenite ga ili malo "produljite" razdoblje pokušaja zatrudnjivanaj da što prije dobijete uputnice za pretrage! al nemojte dopustit da prođu najbolje godine plodnosti u iščekivanju, govorim vam iskreno i dobronamjerno!

sretno!!!

----------


## Enica

Evo i mene! Pozz svima! Prva bebica nas je iznenadila jer nismo planirali a sad radimo na drugoj već god dana i nece i nece.. Prestala piti diane i pola god mi je trebalo da se ciklusi vrate u koliko toliko neku normalu. Dijagnosticiran pcos ma milina. Slj mj idem na folikulometriju i na klomifen terapiju. Najradije bi ovaj mj ostala trudna da ne bacam novce i uzimam tablete.. Umara me iscekivanje, umisljanje trudnickih simptoma cekanje druge crtice na testu .. Eto nadam se samo da vjestica nece doci.

----------


## anika2

> Evo i mene! Pozz svima! Prva bebica nas je iznenadila jer nismo planirali a sad radimo na drugoj već god dana i nece i nece.. Prestala piti diane i pola god mi je trebalo da se ciklusi vrate u koliko toliko neku normalu. Dijagnosticiran pcos ma milina. Slj mj idem na folikulometriju i na klomifen terapiju. Najradije bi ovaj mj ostala trudna da ne bacam novce i uzimam tablete.. Umara me iscekivanje, umisljanje trudnickih simptoma cekanje druge crtice na testu .. Eto nadam se samo da vjestica nece doci.


nadam se da ćete uspjeti! jesi već bila na klomifenu? ja ću sljedeći ciklus isto na tablete (neznam još koje) jer su mi ciklusi anovulatorni
cure držim vam svima fige

----------


## Enica

> nadam se da ćete uspjeti! jesi već bila na klomifenu? ja ću sljedeći ciklus isto na tablete (neznam još koje) jer su mi ciklusi anovulatorni
> cure držim vam svima fige


Nisam ovo je prvi put . Vjerujem da ces i ti na klomifen. Ma napraviti ću sve samo da se bebica ugnjezdi. Makar bi najradije prirodnim putem iscekivanje me već zamara i radimo već god dana.. Boli me dolje nadam se još da je to ovulacija pa ću malo muzica zaskocit večeras u nekom sexy izdanju. :Smile:

----------


## Enica

Moj muž je danas ustanovio da ja sve to forsiram, da ima vremena, da se njemu ne zuri.. Osjećam se ko da me vlak pregazio. Ti muskarci su ponekad tako glupi, ja bi svog sad najrađe natukla toliko da bi mi sam počeo pratiti plodne dane, mjeriti bazalnu i kuhat caj od vrkute.

----------


## zrinska

Pozdrav...nikad nisam mislila da bi mogla pisati na ovu temu. Imam principesu od 3,5 godina, zacela od prve, i evo sad pola godine bezuspješno pokušavanja. Bila kod gin. Svi rađeni nalazi uredni. E sad...interesira me da li postoje neki prirodni recepti za poticanje plodnosti? Da li su to bapske price ili ima nešto u tome da ako previše želiš, nece ici :Sad:

----------


## twin

@zrinska Tako je bilo i meni, kad smo htjeli bebu dobili smo princezu. Onda 14 mjeseci nista pa 2 spontana, jedna biokemijska. Princeza ima 5 godina, a htjela sam malu razliku. Sad zelimo samo bebu nije bitna razlika  :Smile: 

Ja sam pocela piti klamatsku algu i masne kiseline, krenula kod homeopatice, i evo nakon 3 mjeseca sam trudna. Tek otkrila ali dobro, idemo polako

----------


## zrinska

Ma istina. Možda smo u nekim pogledima presebični. Idealna kombinacija u godinama, mala razlika u godinama, faks, kuća...ble ble ble... Samo neko odgađanje. Da smo se prepustili već bi sada uzivali u kikićima.

----------


## Enica

Da se bar moj muž  hoce prepustiti. Pricala sa svekrvom kako ja zelim jos jedno ali da muz koci na sto je rekla "Ajme kako je sebičan". Malo mi je bilo lakse sto je svekrva na mojoj strani ali kratkog vjeka.. Kad vidim na forumima toliko muske podrske u planiranju trudnoce samo pomislim koliko su sretne te žene. u ovom  ciklusu  tempirala sam jednu stvar a to je ovulacija za koju vjerujem da smo pokrili jer još imam 10 dana do pocetka vjestice. I sad sam u neizvjesnosti.  Pojavio mi se sunčani iscjedak kojeg inače nemam , povećan mi je apetit , grudi malo osjetljive, eh al to moze biti i pms.. Jucer radila test negativan, sto je prerano . Kada je najbolje vaditi betu ? Malo se raspisala oprostite na tome.

----------


## Enica

Hej curke zene majke gdje ste mi nestale?? Ajmo malo podici ovaj topic imam osjecaj da sam sama.. Valjda zato sto mi nitko ne odgovara smrc... :Sad:

----------


## zrinska

Mislim da tri dana prije ocekivane mjesečnice možeš vadit krv, a dan ili na sam dan radiš kućni test. Eto...sretno!!!!

----------


## anika2

cure imam 1.betu 194 i drugu betu 672...  :Wink: 
ovaj ciklus sam išla na FM

----------


## zrinska

I? Nema nikakvih novosti? Da pitam jeste li koristile kakve čajeve za povećanje plodnosti????

----------


## kolimoli

evo da malo oživimo temu.
ja jučer dobila M, trenutno sam u 27.ciklusu od kada se trudimo, pila sam svašta: vrkutu, marulju, B6, ulje nočurka, MM je pio: bioastin, sexovit.
trenutno sam na bromergonu (1. pravi lijek).
piškila sam po lh trakicama, mjerila tempicu (i opet krećem), bila sam na folikulometriji, imala tempirane odnose, ali nažalost bez učinka
Do sada su svi nalazi, moji i MM-ovi bili uredu, tako da spadamo u skupinu sekundarne neplodnosti idiopati  :Sad: 
bromergon mogu piti do 3. mjeseca, a poslije neznam....
mislim da još jedina pretraga na koju mogu ići je provjera prohodnosti jajovoda i to je to!!

voljela bih da znam razlog ovog stanja, što se to tako smrdalo u razmaku od 2,5 godine od 1. trudnoće???

----------


## mishekica

kolimoli, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali sam došla dati podršku.  :Love:

----------


## kolimoli

*mishekica* hvala na podršci  :Kiss: !!

ma to pitanje je tako i tako bilo retoričko, da netko ima odgovor ja bih već bila T  :Wink: 
nego cure ima li kakvih pomaka, *zrinska* jel se kaj dogadja???
vidim da su neke ostale i T, pa čestitam i naravno svim trudilicama želim što prije isti scenarij!!

ja se još nadam da će taj bromergon učiniti svoje, za sada ono što primjećujem je da laktacije više nema od kada mi je dr. povisio dozu, a sada MM i ja trebamo biti jaako vrijedni i pozitivni.

----------


## mishekica

Nisam stručnjak i ne želim pametovati... i neću reći ništa novo... ali ću ipak reći.  :Smile:  Ako je s medicinske strane sve OK, onda stvarno jedino stres može raditi probleme. Znam da je lakše reći nego učiniti, ali treba pustiti sve nebitno...

----------


## kolimoli

ah, neznam kaj reći za taj stres, pošto je nemjerljiv uopće neznam dali sam ili nisam pod stresom, što je za mene stres, kako ga se riješiti ili ga bar smanjiti, tako da mi je to malo  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Lili75

> Pozdrav...nikad nisam mislila da bi mogla pisati na ovu temu. Imam principesu od 3,5 godina, zacela od prve, i evo sad pola godine bezuspješno pokušavanja. Bila kod gin. Svi rađeni nalazi uredni. E sad...interesira me da li postoje neki prirodni recepti za poticanje plodnosti? Da li su to bapske price ili ima nešto u tome da ako previše želiš, nece ici


*zrinska*, jel muž napravio spermiogram?

----------


## frka

> Nisam stručnjak i ne želim pametovati... i neću reći ništa novo... ali ću ipak reći.  Ako je s medicinske strane sve OK, onda stvarno jedino stres može raditi probleme. Znam da je lakše reći nego učiniti, ali treba pustiti sve nebitno...


nakon 27 ciklusa bez uspjeha, teško da se radi o stresu... organizam je delikatna stvar i jako je malo potrebno da se nešto poremeti. ljudi preprečesto nemogućnost začeća pripisuju stresu pa izgube godine i godine prije nego se obrate dr -u - ali ne svom ginu nego specijalisti za humanu reprodukciju!
kolimoli, kakva je štitnjača? kakav je bio prvi porod? je li bilo kakvih komplikacija? što kažu na laktaciju, a prolaktin je u redu? i ako je u redu, kako to da si dobila bromergon? da li ti ga dr bar kontrolira?

----------


## kolimoli

> nakon 27 ciklusa bez uspjeha, teško da se radi o stresu... organizam je delikatna stvar i jako je malo potrebno da se nešto poremeti. ljudi preprečesto nemogućnost začeća pripisuju stresu pa izgube godine i godine prije nego se obrate dr -u - ali ne svom ginu nego specijalisti za humanu reprodukciju!
> kolimoli, kakva je štitnjača? kakav je bio prvi porod? je li bilo kakvih komplikacija? što kažu na laktaciju, a prolaktin je u redu? i ako je u redu, kako to da si dobila bromergon? da li ti ga dr bar kontrolira?


potpis na ovo sa stresom, vec su prosla i dva GO, a i par putovanja, koja su bila jaako zabavna i relaksirajuca pa opet ništa!!
bila sam baš kod mpo-dr. štitnjača je OK, prolaktin OK, porod dugotrajan (indukcija, epiduralna...), ali ustvari bez komplikacija u smislu upale ili nešto slično, oporavila sam se u normalnom periodu.
mene je isto morilo zašto bromergon ako je prolaktin uredu, ali veli dr. da je laktacija prisutna i da je to radi toga, inače vrlo je bio samouvjeren da je to jedini razlog zašto još uvijek nisam T i da smijem piti bromergon sljedećih 6 mjeseci i da ću sigurno ostati T.

ono što sam ja primijetila od kada si baš pažljivo pratim ciklus (trakice +temperatura) je da mi lutealna jako varira i vrlo često je cca. 9-10 dana, doktor je rekao da se to upravo dešava zbog laktacije.
MM je normozoospermia, tako da njega dalje nisu ni gledali!
za sada nastavljam kako je dr. rekao i  :fige:  sama sebi da se nekaj zapelca  :Wink: !!

----------


## mishekica

> nakon 27 ciklusa bez uspjeha, teško da se radi o stresu... organizam je delikatna stvar i jako je malo potrebno da se nešto poremeti. ljudi preprečesto nemogućnost začeća pripisuju stresu pa izgube godine i godine prije nego se obrate dr -u - ali ne svom ginu nego specijalisti za humanu reprodukciju!


 Vidiš, ja baš znam obrnute slučajeve - one kad ljudi prerano (nakon par neuspješnih pokušaja) pojure k liječniku i onda ih ovi (u pravilu) i ne pogledaju.
Jasno da je organizam delikatna stvar i da je homeostazu vrlo lako narušiti, s tim se svakako slažem. No, psiha je ta koja i najzdraviji organizam može dovesti do neslućenih bolesti, komplikacija i ostalih čudesa.
Jeste li pročitale druge priče ljudi na ovoj temi? Puno njih je reklo da se trudnoća konačno dogodila onda kad su prestali pokušavati.

----------


## kolimoli

> Vidiš, ja baš znam obrnute slučajeve - one kad ljudi prerano (nakon par neuspješnih pokušaja) pojure k liječniku i onda ih ovi (u pravilu) i ne pogledaju.
> Jasno da je organizam delikatna stvar i da je homeostazu vrlo lako narušiti, s tim se svakako slažem. No, psiha je ta koja i najzdraviji organizam može dovesti do neslućenih bolesti, komplikacija i ostalih čudesa.
> Jeste li pročitale druge priče ljudi na ovoj temi? Puno njih je reklo da se trudnoća konačno dogodila onda kad su prestali pokušavati.


jesam procitala sam ih i to vise puta, mislim da se cak hranim na takvim pricama  :škartoc: , ali probaj ti izaci iz svoje koze kada ne ide, zelja je jos uvijek prevelika da bih tu ideju odbacila i da bih od svega digla ruke pa da me konacno nesto iznenadi!
ja konkretno nisam krenula na drugu trudnocu sa idejom da ju necu ostvariti, bila sam krajnje pozitivna, nisam ni pomisljala na nikakve doktore i bar koliko osobno mogu procijeniti bila sam vrlo relaksirana, doktoru sam se 1. put obratila nakon cca. 15 ciklusa, on me tada jos 3 ciklusa pratio na FM, a tek onda me poslao u mpo vode.
I tu sam malo kocila jer se nisam mogla pomiriti sa takvim izlazom, ali sam na kraju sama sebi rekla idem vidjeti sta se desava, idem se dobro pregledati pa ako nekaj nije uredu probati to sanirati, a za dalje, mislim na postupke, vrlo vjerojatno taj korak necu niti napraviti!!

Ja osobno ne podcjenjujem psihu/emocije, ali moram priznati da neznam kako to kontrolirati, bar ne u konkretnom slucaju!!

----------


## mishekica

> Ja osobno ne podcjenjujem psihu/emocije, ali moram priznati da neznam kako to kontrolirati, bar ne u konkretnom slucaju!!


Upravo to pokušavam reći!

Vibram da bude dobro, vrlo vrlo brzo. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Love:

----------


## frka

mishekice, vjeruj mi da niti najmanje ne podcjenjujem psihu i to što stvara u organizmu... vjeruj mi! nažalost imam problema na tom polju...
ALI, u reproduktivnom smislu ne vjerujem da psiha ima veliku ulogu kada fizički nema prepreka za začeće. dakle, ne vjerujem da žena ne zatrudnjuje jer to "previše želi" - to mi je skroz apsurdno jer ljudi s velikom željom imaju jaču motivaciju i psiha se okrene na negativu tek nakon xy neuspjeha. vjerujem da razni stresovi i problemi mogu dovesti do hormonalne neravnoteže i npr. utjecati na rad štitnjače koja pak može negativno utjecati na reprodukciju. ali ako su nalazi u redu, nikako ne vjerujem da do trudnoće ne dolazi samo zato što je netko na to fokusiran već zato što pravi FIZIČKI razlog još nije otkriven. velika većina ljudi koji se u MPO-u vode kao idiopati na kraju ipak dobiju dijagnozu - nekome je TSH od 3,5 stvarao probleme, a dr-i na to nisu obraćali pozornost, nekome su se uslijed pritajene upale začepili jajovodi, nekome se otkrije nizak AMH, nekome trombofilija... ma milijun stvari mogu utjecati na to... i stvar je u tome da valjda 90% parova koji ne uspijevaju zatrudniti nisu infertilni već subfertilni - to je objašnjenje za one slučajeve koji uspiju nakon 2, 3, 5 g., a ne psiha. i kod fertilnih se parova trudnoća dogodi u tek 20-ak% ciklusa - dođe do oplodnje ali ne i trudnoće. zato se i mlađima od 35g. savjetuje ići na pretrage nakon godine dana pokušavanja (mada bih ja i prije). kod subfertilnih taj je postotak mizeran (naravno, ovisno o dijagnozi). 

malo sam se raspisala... nadam se da se kuži što hoću reći...

kolimoli, nadam se da je problem u laktaciji i da ćeš uskoro biti s trbuhom do zuba  :Wink:

----------


## kolimoli

*frka* rijeci ti se pozlatile  :Kiss: !!

ja osobno ne mislim da ne ostajem T jer to previse zelim, iako moram priznati da znam cuti takvu definiciju u svojoj okolini, najvise me pogodio MM koji je jednom imao jedan jako ruzan ispad vezan uz mene i trudnocu, ali poslije to vise nikada nije spominjao, vjerujem da je moja reakcija bila i vise nego nezgodna  :Wink: 

ali isto tako stalno naljecem na price tipa: "bas kada sam odustala ili bas kada sam mislila nista od toga ili kada sam prestala sa cajevima.....ili prestala sa mjerenjem temperature ili.......ostala sam T" pa se radi toga znam zamisliti, dali ja ipak malo sve to radim na silu????

kada sam bila kod mpo-ovca on je bio i vise nego lezeran, kao pa nije strasno sto jos niste ostali T, navodno do 3 godine pokusavanja je dokazano sasvim uredu, to me malo  :Shock: , ali nekako me i utjesilo!!!

----------


## mishekica

> ako su nalazi u redu, nikako ne vjerujem da do trudnoće ne dolazi samo zato što je netko na to fokusiran već zato što pravi FIZIČKI razlog još nije otkriven.


Naravno, i to je moguće.




> i kod fertilnih se parova trudnoća dogodi u tek 20-ak% ciklusa - dođe do oplodnje ali ne i trudnoće.


To je i mene tješilo. Na kraju smo se nekako uklopili u prosjek.  :Smile: 

Kad čitam ovakve priče, sve mi je manje jasno kako se nekome trudnoća može "dogoditi" (tu mislim na one koji nikako nisu htjeli bebu, već im se "zalomilo"). I one tinejdžerice koje ostanu trudne nakon "prvog puta", s "prekinutim snošajem".  :Confused:  Fakat ne kužim.

----------


## Boxica

> ...ali isto tako stalno naljecem na price tipa: "bas kada sam odustala ili bas kada sam mislila nista od toga ili kada sam prestala sa cajevima.....ili prestala sa mjerenjem temperature ili.......ostala sam T" pa se radi toga znam zamisliti, dali ja ipak malo sve to radim na silu???


ako si proglašena sekundarnim idiopatima možda ipak ima smisla ova rečenica gore...
ja ću ti ispričati moju situaciju...

sa E.sam ostala trudna od 0 pokušaja, ajmo to tako reći (znači nije baš da smo radili, ali se nismo niti čuvali)
kad je imala godinu dana počeli smo raditi na drugoj bebi pa nikako nikako...svi nalazi su bili ok, proglašeni smo sekundarnim idiopatima...
dogovorili smo 1. AIH pa što bude...nisam se uopće nadala da ću ostati trudna jer šanse su samo ako se dobro sjećam nekih 15%, ali sam rekla da ću ja biti mirna da sam sve pokušala (unaprijed smo se dogovorili da nećemo dalje u MPO)...ostala sam trudna! no to je od početka bilo sve problematično (par ginekologa, preko nekoliko grešaka i nažalost vidiš u potpisu da nije dobro završili, ali to je sad druga priča)
3.5 mjeseca nakon poroda sam ponovo ostala trudna kada po nikakvim zakonima to nisam trebala (nisu bili plodni dani, organizam pod gadnim stresom zbog nedavne trudnoće pa psiha u komi zbog gubitka djece)

znači ja sam definitno jedna od onih koja ostaje trudna kada uopće ne misli na to...a vidiš da niti stres nije odigrao nikakvu ulogu...

----------


## kolimoli

mene malo toga u statistici tješi  :Wink: , a kada se sjetim kak sam pazila da poslije poroda ne ostanem brzo T, sve mi dodje smjesno  :Wink:

----------


## kolimoli

mene malo toga u statistici tješi, a kada se sjetim kak sam pazila da poslije poroda ne ostanem brzo T, sve mi dodje smjesno  :Wink:

----------


## kolimoli

*boxica*  :Kiss: priča je i tužna i lijepa hvala što si je podijelila!!!

naletila sam na više sličnih priča gdje žene u emotivno iscrpljujućem razdoblju života ostaju neplanirano T, a prije toga nije išlo.
razumijem ja što bi trebalo napraviti, ali to je razum, a emocije ne daju da to prepustim slučajnosti, jednostavno ne daju, nakon svake M napravim ratni plan i krenem.
voljela bih biti kao MM, on bez obzira što bi htio još dijece nije luud za time, on je kul, ako dijete dodje dobro dodje, ako ne dodje njemu je dobro i to je sva filozofija!!

----------


## frka

Boxice, ti si baš primjer toga o čemu pričam u vezi sa stresom i psihom - ne vjerujem da igraju veliku ulogu kad nema fizičke prepreke.
koliko vidim po potpisu, prije AIH-a ste pokušavali oko godinu i pol - to i nije neki ekstra dug period, ali bi spadao u subfertilnost. a što se treće trudnoće tiče, postoji nešto što se zove window of opportunity za koji kažu da traje oko 2 godine od prethodne trudnoće. to je period u kojem je povećana šansa da dođe do nove trudnoće jer se tijelo, ajmo reć', "resetiralo" i postalo prijemčljivije za novu trudnoću - zato nekim subfertilnim IVF pacijentima sugeriraju da nakon uspješnog IVF-a neko vrijeme pokušavaju začeti spontano. e, sad - možda se to kod tebe odvija neposredno nakon trudnoće... pretpostavljam da je to moguće jer smo ipak svi individue... mislim...to su neka moja razmišljanja...
još jedna stvar - kad sam ležala u bolnici na čuvanju trudnoće, upoznala sam curu koja je začela iz IVF-a, a bili su idiopati. rano u trudnoći joj je počeo divljati tlak i došlo je do svakakvih komplikacija te je na kraju zbog hellp sindroma završila na carskom. rekla mi je nešto zbog čega sam počela razmišljati na ovakav način - da je sigurna da im spontano nije uspijevalo jer se njezin organizam zapravo od starta bori protiv novonastale situacije. naravno da se to ne može potvrditi, ali tko zna? možda je zbilja bila u pravu - možda je njezin organizam stvarno "odbijao" začeti znajući koje će biti posljedice toga. možda je baš to bila njezina fizička prepreka... 
je li ti palo na pamet da je u tvom slučaju organizam reagirao neostvarivanjem trudnoće jer kod tebe u pravilu dolazi do preuranjenih poroda? a treći je put začeće možda baš upalo u taj window of opportunity? oprosti - nadam se da ne zadirem u intimu previše... nije mi namjera zabadati nos - samo eto dijelim neka svoja razmišljanja i poveznice koje radim...

----------


## kolimoli

> rekla mi je nešto zbog čega sam počela razmišljati na ovakav način - da je sigurna da im spontano nije uspijevalo jer se njezin organizam zapravo od starta bori protiv novonastale situacije. naravno da se to ne može potvrditi, ali tko zna? možda je zbilja bila u pravu - možda je njezin organizam stvarno "odbijao" začeti znajući koje će biti posljedice toga. možda je baš to bila njezina fizička prepreka..


ali ovo nije fizička prepreka, ovo definitivno spada u psihičku prepreku, na koju čak i ako je osvijestiš možda ipak nećeš moći utjecati!

----------


## Boxica

> ... možda je njezin organizam stvarno "odbijao" začeti znajući koje će biti posljedice toga. možda je baš to bila njezina fizička prepreka... 
> je li ti palo na pamet da je u tvom slučaju organizam reagirao neostvarivanjem trudnoće jer kod tebe u pravilu dolazi do preuranjenih poroda? a treći je put začeće možda baš upalo u taj window of opportunity?...


kod mene je još u toku druge trudnoće posumnjano na trombofiliju koja je potvrđena nakon gubitka trudnoće...
imam kombinaciju dva sprčkana gena koja je navodno najgora
u određenom stadiju trudnoće tj, krajem drugog tromjesečja kod mene zbog gušće krvi dolazi do slabijeg hranjenja beba te samim time i njihovog zaostajanja u rastu pa je
 logična posljedica svega da moj organizam "odbacuje" plod (treću sam izgurala uz heparin, a raniji porod je bio navodno zbog iscrpljenosti organizma od svega: prethodne trudnoće, pa trudovi i tokoliza od 26 t)

gin mi je objasnio da zbog moje situacije dolazi i do ugruščića na mjestu ugnježđenja jajašca te ako ode ugrušak ode i jajašce...

eto meni je sve moje objašnjeno sa medicinskim razlozima tj. uzrocima, ali definitivno ima smisla ovo što ti pričaš!
činjenica je da ljudi koriste jako mali dio mozga i tko zna što se događa u onom dijelu za koji niti neznamo što radi, lako moguće da sakuplja informacije iz cijelog tijela i predosjeti stanje pa određene stvari nastoji spriječiti kako bi zaštitio sami organizam...

a ovaj moj maleni I.G.? neznam kako se desio, ali znam da nam je moja mala dugica svima koji su dijelili moju tugu uljepšala život!  :Heart:

----------


## frka

> ali ovo nije fizička prepreka, ovo definitivno spada u psihičku prepreku, na koju čak i ako je osvijestiš možda ipak nećeš moći utjecati!


ne, ne - to je fizička prepreka - njezin organizam nikako ne podnosi trudnoću i ona misli da vjerovatno zbog toga nije do nje dolazilo spontano.

----------


## frka

da, Boxice - ipak je fizička podloga u pitanju... nisam znala za tvoju dijagnozu do sada... i divno da vam se I.G. desio i hvala Bogu na heparinu  :Smile:

----------


## kolimoli

> ne, ne - to je fizička prepreka - njezin organizam nikako ne podnosi trudnoću i ona misli da vjerovatno zbog toga nije do nje dolazilo spontano.


ali to je njena opservacija/mišljenje/osjećaj, to je totalno ne mjerljivo, a kao takvo ne može biti fizička prepreka.

----------


## frka

kolimoli, ne kužimo se - fizička prepreka je što njezino tijelo ne podnosi trudnoću i svim silama je pokušava prijevremeno dovršiti. znači, tijelo je unaprijed "znalo" da neće podnijeti trudnoću i zato nije dolazilo do začeća - to je njezina teorija i meni ima smisla s obzirom na to drugih fizičkih prepreka (naizgled) nema. ali ona je do tog mišljenja došla kafda su se javile komplikacije u trudnoći, ne prije nje - dakle tu nema govora o nekakvim psihološkim preprekama začeću. nadam se da je sad jasno što želim reći...

----------


## alef

I po meni ima nesto u toj teoriji, da kod slucajeva kada s medicinske strane izgleda sve ok, a do trudnoce ne dolazi ulogu igra neki kratak spoj za koji ne znamo... Ono, neka moguca mutacija, neki problem za majku ili dijete ili oboje... Recimo, moja rodica je nekih 7 godina pokusavala ostati trudna, uspjela na kraju spontano nakon prekida neke terapija... Uglavnom, trudnoca uredna, porod super, ali djecacic nazalost ima velikih poteskoca u psiho-motorickom razvoju (nikakve konkretne dijagnoze). Ja vjerujem da njih dvoje na genetski ili neki drugi, teze objasnjiv nacin nisu kompatibilni i da se trudnoca nije desila jer priroda, tijelo "zna" da je bolje da se ne desi...

Ovo je neko razmisljanje, ne znam, nije deterministicko, ne vodi zakljucku da ne treba pokusavati na sve moguce nacine, vec samo ostavlja mogucnost da kad nesto hoces pod svaku cijenu, ta cijena mozda bude previsoka...

----------


## alef

I evo pitam se sta radim na ovoj temi... maleni ima tek 18 mjeseci, kad je imao 8 vec sam bila uspjela ponovo zatrudniti... S obzirom da nam je i za njega trebalo 10 mjeseci, ocekujem da ovaj bude dobitni hehe

----------


## kolimoli

*frka* ok, mogu shvatiti da ispod svake idiopatske neplodnosti postoji fizicki problem koji jos nije detektiran i ko zna dali ce moci biti detektiran.

Ali isto tako mislim da problemi u T (tlak, secer, prerani porod.....) kao i problemi poslije T s dijetetom nisu nesto sto pogadja samo parove koji nemogu zaceti dugo ili nemogu zaceti uopce bez mpo, jer vidimo da se to desava i obiteljima koje uopce nemaju problema sa zacecem.

ja samo u svojoj okolini poznam parove koji su zaceli bez problema, a na kraju je dijete imalo kromosomsku aberaciju i teske fizicke smetnje, tako da mislim da sama cinjenica da netko nemoze zaceti dijete nije glas prirode da ga ne treba imati jer za to postoji "razlog"!

----------


## lalius

Pisem po drugi put nakon 5 godina. Imamo jedno dijete a vec malo vise od godinu dana pokusavamo da ostanemo trudni  :Smile:  ali ne ide. Svaki mjesec sam napeta i iscekujem evo sad ce biti plusic na testu i obavezno se isplacem, a da ne govorim koliko osluskujem svoje tijelo. Non stop citam simptome trudnoce i da li umislim ili vise od zelje primjetim na sebi da imam neki od tih simptoma a onda me vjestica svaki put pozdravi  :Smile:   Znam da nisam jedina pa se malo i tjesim ali skoro ce mi biti punih 35 i voljela bih da dobijem jos jednu bebicu. Zasto je to tako tesko sa drugim djetetom??? I ovaj mjesec se nadam da nece doci ta prokleta vjestica. Prije prve trudnoce menstruacija je bila kao svicarski sat, ali poslije prve T su se skroz promijenile. Nikad ne mogu da znam da li cu dobiti 22. dana ili 30. dana. Svi nalazi, pregledi su uredni, cak idem redovno kod ginica. Da li je to sve stvar psihe ili jednostavno nece pa nece, ne znam.

----------


## kolimoli

lalius dobro dosla na ove stranice iako bi bilo bolje da nikada nisi otvorila ovu temu!!!

neznam sto si tocno od pretraga napravila, ali mislim da bi sada vec trebala napraviti jedan detaljniji screening!
meni je ginic nakon cca. godinu dana par ciklusa pratio O ultrazvukom, a nakon toga me poslao kod mpo.
neznam dali bi to bio tvoj put, ali mislim da nije zgorega razgovarti otvoreno sa ginicem.

Uz sve to mozda prvi korak, ako ga vec niste napravili je da TM ode na S-gram!

----------


## frka

> *frka* ok, mogu shvatiti da ispod svake idiopatske neplodnosti postoji fizicki problem koji jos nije detektiran i ko zna dali ce moci biti detektiran.
> 
> Ali isto tako mislim da problemi u T (tlak, secer, prerani porod.....) kao i problemi poslije T s dijetetom nisu nesto sto pogadja samo parove koji nemogu zaceti dugo ili nemogu zaceti uopce bez mpo, jer vidimo da se to desava i obiteljima koje uopce nemaju problema sa zacecem.
> 
> ja samo u svojoj okolini poznam parove koji su zaceli bez problema, a na kraju je dijete imalo kromosomsku aberaciju i teske fizicke smetnje, tako da mislim da sama cinjenica da netko nemoze zaceti dijete nije glas prirode da ga ne treba imati jer za to postoji "razlog"!





> *frka* ok, mogu shvatiti da ispod svake idiopatske neplodnosti postoji fizicki problem koji jos nije detektiran i ko zna dali ce moci biti detektiran.
> 
> Ali isto tako mislim da problemi u T (tlak, secer, prerani porod.....) kao i problemi poslije T s dijetetom nisu nesto sto pogadja samo parove koji nemogu zaceti dugo ili nemogu zaceti uopce bez mpo, jer vidimo da se to desava i obiteljima koje uopce nemaju problema sa zacecem.
> 
> ja samo u svojoj okolini poznam parove koji su zaceli bez problema, a na kraju je dijete imalo kromosomsku aberaciju i teske fizicke smetnje, tako da mislim da sama cinjenica da netko nemoze zaceti dijete nije glas prirode da ga ne treba imati jer za to postoji "razlog"!


ajme meni, kolimoli, ja tako nešto nikada ne bih niti pomislila, a kamoli rekla (mislim na povezivanje kromosomopatija djeteta s prethodnom nemogućnošću začeća)! odakle si to izvukla?! iz mojih postova sigurno ne! postoje neke "nekompatibilnosti" partnera i genetski issueovi zbog kojih ti parovi spontano jako teško mogu dobiti zdravo dijete i to se najčešće manifestira čestim spontanima ili jednostavno nezatrudnjivanjem, ali to su već stvari za genetičare i niti najmanje se ne razumijem u to (mada znam neke parove upravo s takvim problemima koji su uz pomoć PGD-a dobili bebice). ali to su jako rijetki slučajevi i uopće ne pričam o tome... ali to da je to "glas prirode" da ne treba imati dijete - ma da to mislim, ne bih ni bila u MPO priči! to je samo glas prirode da nešto ne štima.

i naravno da problemi u trudnoći ne pogađaju samo one koji imaju problema sa začećem, ali već smo više puta napomenuli da smo svi individue i svaki organizam reagira za sebe. kod ove cure s kojom sam bila u bolnici se radilo o tome da je njoj organizam počeo "divljati" od samog početka trudnoće i tlak je stalno skakao - tijelo se konstantno borilo. komplikacije tog tipa se stvarno rijetko događaju tako rano u trudnoći, a kod nje se taj tlak događao povremeno i prije trudnoće, ali to nitko nije povezivao s nezatrudnjivanjem... na kraju se ispostavilo da se tu radi i o nekom metaboličkom poremećaju koji se odrazio na produkciju izuzetno masnog mlijeka zbog čega je beba mjesecima imala žuticu... ma svaštanešto... znači, nije se radilo o baš tipičnim komplikacijama...
i trombofilija, recimo, uopće ne mora utjecati na začeće, ali u kasnijim fazama može imati kobne posljedice  :Sad:  a kod nekih utječe i na začeće...

ma samo sam htjela reći da ne vjerujem da netko ne uspijeva 2, 5, 7 godina zbog psihe - no way! nešto je tu u pozadini, a to nešto nekome drugome možda uopće ne bi utjecalo na začeće - svaki je organizam za sebe...

----------


## kolimoli

ajoj, kaj bas moramo tak komunicirati  :Sad: 




> Ja vjerujem da njih dvoje na genetski ili neki drugi, teze objasnjiv nacin nisu kompatibilni i da se trudnoca nije desila jer priroda, tijelo "zna" da je bolje da se ne desi...


ovo o kromosomopatijama i zacecu je islo prema postu od alef, jer je ona dala primjer rodice koja nije mogla, pa na kraju kada je rodila dijete ima psiho-motorne smetnje, ja osobno mislim da to nema nikakve veze

a tvoj post sam komentirala samo za komplikacije, ali i tu imam primjera težih komplikacija nakon zaceca iz prve.
no dobro bar se slazemo da smo svi individue i da ono kaj meni smeta kod zaceca, nekome drugome ne predstavlja prepreku.

----------


## zrinska

Pozdrav. Eto kod nas ništa novo. Konzultirala sam ginekologicu i ona veli da nebi radila nikakve nalaze za sada. Realno od ljeta "službeno" radimo na bebi. A s obzirom na godine (30)do godine dane po njenom nije potrebno raditi nikake korake. Ja sam si nekak u glavi posložila da ukoliko ostane na jednom ok, ako budem trudna odlično. Ne želim ići od dr do doktora i raditi svakakve testove i ispitivanja, možda jer sam izrazito negativistički raspoložena naspram zdrastvu. Ali nikad se ned zna.

----------


## kolimoli

> Ne želim ići od dr do doktora i raditi svakakve testove i ispitivanja, možda jer sam izrazito negativistički raspoložena naspram zdrastvu. Ali nikad se ned zna.


ja sam se recimo odlucila detaljnije pregledati i ako nesto otkriju probati to ispraviti, ali korak dalje vjerojatno necu napraviti. 
Isto tako odlucila sam ici privatno mpo doktoru, jer mi se neda nista objajsnjavati na poslu, a kod privatnjaka mogu i poslije posla. 
sama ces procijeniti koliko te to muci, koliko to zelis i koliko vremena si spremna na to potrositi.
Iz osobnog iskustva, to i nije bilo neko hodocascenje po doktorima, niti je to bilo puno pretraga; par folikolometrija+razgovor sa dr., 2 vadjenja krvi, 1 S-gram.

----------


## zrinska

Hvala draga...još uvijek se nadam možda plusu ispod bora  :Smile:

----------


## kolimoli

> Ja sam si nekak u glavi posložila da ukoliko ostane na jednom ok, ako budem trudna odlično.


ovo sam zaboravila komentirati, ak si ovo uspjela posloziti u glavi onda nemas frke ti si u win/win situaciji !!!




> Hvala draga...još uvijek se nadam možda plusu ispod bora


i ja isto, ovaj ciklus smo opet sve napravili sto je u nasoj moci i sada cekam  :štrika: , mozda ne bude bio plus pod borom, ali bi trebao uljepsati kraj ove godine  :Wink:

----------


## ***MARETA

bok, evo i mene na ovoj temi. Nikako da zatrudnimo s drugim djetetom. Bila sam kod ginekolog, nema ovulacije, desni jajnik uvećan, poslana na vađenje hormona, muž na spermiogram. Zanima me slijedeće, dakle, hormene trebam vadii 3 dan ciklusa pa me zanima što ako treći dan padne na vikend npr? Vadim onda u ponedjeljak ili što? I rekao mi je ginekolog da nalaze odnesem u bolnicu ginekologu za humanu reprodukciju. Mislim je li mogu tek tako nositi nalaze u bolnicu?

----------


## maca papucarica

Mareta, hormone mozes vaditi 2,3,4 ili 5 dan ciklusa. Za progesteron trebas drugu uputnicu, on se vadi 21 dc.
Za pokazati nalaze specijalistu humane reprodukcije ti prim gin mora napisati uputnicu i moras se naruciti na odjelu humane reprodukcije za konzultacije. Neke bolnice (VV na primjer) priznaju samo nalaze svojih laboratorija, pa bi bilo dobro i na to obratiti paznju, da ih ne bi morali ponavljati.
Sretno!

----------


## ***MARETA

maco, hvala  :Grin: 
Je, dobila sam i za progesteron. Znači tako treba, prvo ginekologu nalaze pa onda dalje, nisam ga očito dobro razumjela jer sam bila malo u off modu kad sam čula ne tako dobre vijesti.
Svakako ću ići u bolnički laboratorij koji je u sklopu ginekologije

----------


## zrinska

I tako...opet ništa od plusa ispod bora  :Sad: . Kako ste mi Vi???

----------


## kolimoli

> I tako...opet ništa od plusa ispod bora . Kako ste mi Vi???


zrinska hug, znam tocno kako se osjecas

ja u fazi cekanja, napravila sam test na bozic u nadi da se mozda nesto pokaze, ali bio je negativan, sada se tjesim da je vjerojatno bilo prerano :Wink: !!

sljedeci test ide na staru godinu, ako M ne dodje ranije!!

----------


## zrinska

*Držim fige draga kolimoli. Sigurna sam da znam koja nam je prva želja na listi za 2013.*

----------


## zrinska

I? Ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## kolimoli

> I? Ima li kakvih novosti?


nista!!! sada sam vec u drugom ciklusu u plodnim danima pa sam zaboravila proslogodisnju vjesticu  :Wink: !
inace nemam nikakvih planova za ovo stanje, pijem tabletice i nadam se najboljem, cak pocinjem osjecati da postajem ravnodusnija, odnosno uopce ne mislim da cu ikada ostati T, prestala sam mjeriti temperaturu (opet!) i ne zelim znati kada je O niti kada bih mogla popiskiti prvi testic!!

nadam se da si ti u boljoj fazi ili da imas lijepše vijesti?

----------


## zrinska

Gotovo da čitam svoj post. Mislim da bi nas ta ravnodušnost mogla pozitivno iznenaditi. Jer ovako s tim mjerenjima, pracenjem plodnih dana zamaramo sebe, a i partnere. Sve je to nula bodova.  Drzite se!!!!
 :Love:

----------


## mina 12

Čitajući vaše probleme vidim da nisam jedina u tome. kćer mi ima 7 godina, a ja nikako da ostanem opet trudna. pila sam već i klomifene i ništa. sve u svemu jako sam razočarana i bojim se da više neću imati djece...

----------


## kolimoli

*mina 12* nisi sama iako bi bilo bolje da nisi ni zavirila na ovu temu  :Wink: 
koliko dugo vec pokusavate?

----------


## zrinska

Ne zam da li ste vjernice ili ne, al svakako je lijepo za pročitati...Posvećeno VAMA!!!!

*PISMO ŽENE KOJA OD BOGA TRAŽI DA POSTANE MAJKA

 O koliko puta pitam tebe Boga
 Čemu vodi ova tjeskoba srca moga?
 Zašto suze teške moram da isplačem,
 Zašto sam razočarana i na svakog vičem?
 Zašto mi srce ovoliko pati?
 Zašto mi,Bože,ne želiš dati
 da i ja postanem mati ?
 To srce nikako neće da shvati !
 I osjetim krivnju čim ovo kažem
 jer se zavaravam,jer se lažem..
 ..jer znam Bogu sve je moguće,
 a dajem sumnji da me vuče
 samo zato jer sam slaba
 i jer želim što prije
 da maleno djetešce dušu mi grije ♥ ♥
 Da zagrlim ga oko vrata..
 Da nas zove Mama...Tata..!
 Da po kući trči i nered stvara
 Da mu pjevam s toliko žara
 i pričam mu o ljubavi i tuzi,
 o kiši i duzi...
 Zar je moje srce tako loše?
 Zar moje molitve ne čuješ Bože?
 Ponovno te gušim pitanjima,znam..
 Al teško mi je postići da se samo predam
 i na riječ ti vjerujem
 kad želim malenog anđela sada..
 ..O Bože..dok još sam zdrava i mlada..
 Čuj vapaj tužni ove žene,
 Pogledaj njene skrivene želje..
 Jer ne tražim te ništa više
 SAMO DA KRAJ MOG SRCA JOŠ JEDNO SRCE DIŠE...

 ♥ NEK BOŽE ŽENA SVAKA
 OSJETI ŠTO ZNAČI BITI MAJKA ♥*

----------


## kolimoli

ja bas nisam od molitve, ali sve sto ti daje snagu je dobro!!!

ima li kakvih pomaka kod tebe?

----------


## zrinska

Baš i nema pomaka. Ako i nisi od molitve riječi su istinite. Kako kod Vas?

----------


## kolimoli

izgleda da se samo nas dvije javljamo na ovu temu  :Wink: 

kod nas sve standardno, trudimo se i nadamo, ali mislim da se polako moram početi privikavati na situaciju da se to neće desiti!! 
od pretraga za sada ne planiram ništa, budem otišla u 3. ili 4. mjesecu kod doktora pa ću vidjeti dali još nešto mogu napraviti ili sve da sve prepustim vremenu!
trenutno se zabavljam planirajući putovanje za Uskrs i to me baš veseli!!

----------


## alef

Evo i mene, nista bas jedine  :Smile: 
Uvijek sam planirala i zeljela manju razliku medju djecom, ali se polako izgleda povecava... Prosla je tacno godina od biokemijske, nikakvoj novoj trudnoci ni glasa. Prije tri mjeseca sam bila na uzv pregledu, utvrdjena DVA vodeca folikula (nazalost putovanje nam se isprijecilo, pa ih nismo iskoristili)... Eto cekamo. Ako ovaj mjesec ne bude nista, opet cu na pregled da vidim sta nam je ciniti...

----------


## ArielaK

Dobra večer sve  trudilice i trudnice... Evo podižem malo temu kako bih vam napisala svoje iskustvo sa iščekivanjem druge bebice... Naime, prvu bebu smo radili godinu i pol, ako ne i duže, i tek onda smo ugledali plusić. Nakon 2 godine, mislili smo da je vrijeme da počnemo raditi i na drugoj, aliiiiiii...niti to nam nije išlo baš lako. NAkon godinu dana truda, već sam počela misliti kako ništa od  toga, i pripremala sam se na pregled kod ginića. Međutim, ovaj mjesec, iako sam imala sve simptome PMS-a (živčanost, bolne  grudi, prištići) i bila uvjerena da će opet vještica doći, ona izostane. NApravila test i pozitivan je. MM i ja  smo pili neku mješavinu  biljnog čaja od jednog gospodina, s tim da je on pio još i Bioastin (samo mjesec dana). Nadam se da će moje pozitivno iskustvo utjecati pozitivno i na vas, i da se vidi da ipak ima nade i nakon dugo iščekivanja.

----------


## Lili75

> Dobra večer sve  trudilice i trudnice... Evo podižem malo temu kako bih vam napisala svoje iskustvo sa iščekivanjem druge bebice... Naime, prvu bebu smo radili godinu i pol, ako ne i duže, i tek onda smo ugledali plusić. Nakon 2 godine, mislili smo da je vrijeme da počnemo raditi i na drugoj, aliiiiiii...niti to nam nije išlo baš lako. NAkon godinu dana truda, već sam počela misliti kako ništa od  toga, i pripremala sam se na pregled kod ginića. Međutim, ovaj mjesec, iako sam imala sve simptome PMS-a (živčanost, bolne  grudi, prištići) i bila uvjerena da će opet vještica doći, ona izostane. NApravila test i pozitivan.*MM i ja  smo pili neku mješavinu  biljnog čaja od jednog gospodina, s tim da je on pio još i Bioastin* (samo  je. mjesec dana). Nadam se da će moje pozitivno iskustvo utjecati pozitivno i na vas, i da se vidi da ipak ima nade i nakon dugo iščekivanja.


Da vi niste nas kopirali?  :Smile:  To je bio naš recept za dobit bebu Mijin čaj + Bioastin.

----------

